# Veloviewer how do I embed a widget?



## simon the viking (17 Jun 2013)

I can get to veloviewer, get my data but I can't embed it in my signature. it says click on "add photo" I cant find this button in signature..... Help!


----------



## john59 (17 Jun 2013)

simon the viking said:


> I can get to veloviewer, get my data but I can't embed it in my signature. it says click on "add photo" I cant find this button in signature..... Help!


 
Use the one with BB code. Copy it then paste it in your signature.

John


----------



## simon the viking (17 Jun 2013)

john59 said:


> Use the one with BB code. Copy it then paste it in your signature.
> 
> John


 
As you can see your answer worked..... a big thanks


----------



## john59 (17 Jun 2013)




----------

